# Moving a 5 year old to a high back booster?



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

My 5 yo is 60 pounds and just a hair shy of 4' tall. Right now he's in a Radian80 SL and we are considering moving him to a high back booster. I know I'm the only person in the world who doesn't love, love, love their Radian, but ours just never seemed to work for us. The latch broke (so we now use the seat belt to install), the straps always get twisted, and the cover is continuously falling off. It's uncomfortable for him, and I'm not even sure if it's safe.

I don't want to purchase another diono seat; so is my only option a high back booster? Is it true that the boosters aren't tethered to the car in any way? How can they be as safe as a 5pt harness carseat? TIA to anyone who answers!


----------



## kindofcrunchy82 (Jan 11, 2012)

i move my kids to boosters around 5 (my ex moved dd to booster at 4). It is really up to you and what is best for your kiddos as long as they are big/old enough to ride in a booster and you feel they are responsible enough to be in a booster do what you think is best. If you still want to harness, the britex pioneer harnesses to 70 lbs.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

We still use a harnessed seat for our 5yo. It is attached to the car with the seatbelt and top tether system and has a 6 point harness. According to the manufacturer, it should last her until she is about 8yo. 

My 5yo doesn't meet the criteria for booster use in that she is not mature enough to stay seated properly with the seatbelt in the right position for the whole trip, every trip.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shoeg8rl (Feb 20, 2015)

It really doesn't matter the age, weight, or height of your child. It's all about how his body's configured in your car and in his car/booster seat. I would go to thecarseatlady.com and look up their recommendations for whether or not your baby is ready for a booster.

Remember that the booster is simply there to raise your child to such a height that the seatbelt falls at a safe angle (so as not to cause neck damage in a crash). Therefore, it's perfectly safe that it's not strapped in, because it's not the same as a car seat (where the seatbelt is attached). 

We started my godchild in a booster when he was a late 4 y/o (he's very tall for his age), and he's still in one at 8. We'll keep him in a booster until he meets the physical requirements to be without one.


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

shoeg8rl said:


> It really doesn't matter the age, weight, or height of your child. It's all about how his body's configured in your car and in his car/booster seat. I would go to thecarseatlady.com and look up their recommendations for whether or not your baby is ready for a booster.
> 
> Remember that the booster is simply there to raise your child to such a height that the seatbelt falls at a safe angle (so as not to cause neck damage in a crash). Therefore, it's perfectly safe that it's not strapped in, because it's not the same as a car seat (where the seatbelt is attached).
> 
> We started my godchild in a booster when he was a late 4 y/o (he's very tall for his age), and he's still in one at 8. We'll keep him in a booster until he meets the physical requirements to be without one.


This actually is incorrect. Age and weight are important factors when deciding when a booster is appropriate. Most boosters, both high back and low back, have a minimum weight limit, usually 40 pounds. Since these are belt-positioning boosters it's important that the child be old enough to remain upright with straps in the correct position. A child who still falls asleep in the car may not be able to remain upright in a safe position.


----------



## shoeg8rl (Feb 20, 2015)

TCMoulton said:


> This actually is incorrect. Age and weight are important factors when deciding when a booster is appropriate. Most boosters, both high back and low back, have a minimum weight limit, usually 40 pounds. Since these are belt-positioning boosters it's important that the child be old enough to remain upright with straps in the correct position. A child who still falls asleep in the car may not be able to remain upright in a safe position.


It's true that age and weight factor in, but they're less important. For instance, if one is only going by age, they might keep their 5 y/o (who might be large for their age) in a forward facing carseat too long; or move their 5 y/o (who might be small for their age) to a booster seat too soon. And different seats have different height & weight limits, so if one's child is physically not ready for a booster, but she's too heavy/tall for her current carseat, then it would be wise for one to buy a bigger carseat, rather than move one's child to a booster too soon.


----------



## TheBugsMomma (Mar 24, 2015)

You might also check out carseatsforthelittles.com or better yet their Facebook group. If you ask the group they will give you suggestions based on age, height, weight, car, and budget. They are Amazing. A huge factor in the booster decision is maturity though. The child has to sit properly the whole ride, even when asleep.


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

shoeg8rl said:


> It's true that age and weight factor in, but they're less important. For instance, if one is only going by age, they might keep their 5 y/o (who might be large for their age) in a forward facing carseat too long; or move their 5 y/o (who might be small for their age) to a booster seat too soon. And different seats have different height & weight limits, so if one's child is physically not ready for a booster, but she's too heavy/tall for her current carseat, then it would be wise for one to buy a bigger carseat, rather than move one's child to a booster too soon.


Actually age & weight are huge factors. This is the very reason that extended rear facing is encouraged as opposed to old recommendations that one should turn forward facing at 1. 
Also kids can remain in car seats with 5-point harnesses for much longer with some seats having up to I believe an 80-pound harness limit. 
Very few kids are mature enough for a belt positioning booster at age 4.


----------



## shoeg8rl (Feb 20, 2015)

TCMoulton said:


> Actually age & weight are huge factors. This is the very reason that extended rear facing is encouraged as opposed to old recommendations that one should turn forward facing at 1.
> Also kids can remain in car seats with 5-point harnesses for much longer with some seats having up to I believe an 80-pound harness limit.
> Very few kids are mature enough for a belt positioning booster at age 4.


It seems as though we're approaching the same ideals from different vantage points. I use the carseatlady.com as a reference, because they're very up to date (and from this site, I got the very knowledge you write of, about keeping babies & children in rear-facing, five-point-harnesses, and boosters much longer than previously recommended). All I am trying to say is that one shouldn't decide how long a child should stay in a certain carseat set-up purely based on age or weight.

If you look on thecarseatlady.com, there is a 5-point quiz on how to figure out if one's child is ready to graduate from a booster. Age and height are not mentioned once. It's all about where the belt falls across the shoulder and on the lap, where the legs fall on the seat, and if the child can remain sitting up while in the car. And when I say height isn't a huge factor, what I mean is that the child's height while standing (their recorded medical height; for instance, 3'2") isn't a huge factor; what is a huge factor is how that child configures while sitting in that seat, because there should be at least an inch between the top of the baby's head and the top of the carseat. So, one may have a very tall child, but all of her height is in her legs, so she's still fine in her carseat; or you may have a short child who has a very long torso - she may have outgrown her carseat.

According to thecarseatlady.com, a child is ready for a booster seat when: there is a shoulder & lap belt, the child is at least 40 pounds, the child is at least 4 years old, and the child can sit properly the entire trip without leaning forward, play with the seatbelt, slouching, sitting on their knees, etc. Notice that age and weight factor in, but they aren't the only deciding factors. When we decided on a booster seat for my then 4 y/o godchild, he met all of these requirements. If one's child doesn't meet these requirements, that child should stay in the 5-point harness (and buy a bigger carseat, if need be). It's possible that a 5 y/o might be quiet and easily sit still during a trip; it's just as possible for a 5 y/o to be fidgety and have trouble not playing elevator with the seatbelt. Age is not a factor here; it's more about the individual temperament and maturity of the child.


----------



## SecondtimeMama (Jun 15, 2015)

Generally, you shouldn't be using LATCH if the child + the carseat is more than 69lbs, so thank goodness that stopped being an option for you.


----------



## TheBugsMomma (Mar 24, 2015)

Oh I forgot to add, if you do switch to a booster make sure you buckle it in if your driving with out the child because it can be a projectile if not in use. Some have latch for this reason.


----------



## Mar1 (Oct 12, 2015)

You can use the LATCH on the high back booster seats that have them, but they will be looser than on an infant car seat for instance. But the booster seat is safe as long as your child meets the weight requirements for the seat that you choose.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Some boosters have a top tether to help keep them in place.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

